# Showtime & Elite XC Fights



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 10, 2007)

Showtime and Elite XC revealed eight bouts for their Feb. 10 mixed martial arts debut at the DeSoto Civic Center in Southaven, Miss., 2/10/07, 10p EST.


Frank Shamrock vs. Renzo Gracie 
Antonio Silva vs. Wesley Correira 
David Loiseau vs. Joey Villasenor 
KJ Noons vs. Charles Bennett 
Gina Carano vs. TBD 
Seth Kleinbeck vs. Riki Fukuda 
Bo Cantrell vs. Tim Persey 
Adriano Periera vs. Javier Vazquez 
Mike Pyle vs. Ross Ebanez 
Edson Berto vs. John Shackelford

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 27, 2007)

Gina Carano is HOT!!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 9, 2007)

Tomorrow is the premiere for the show..


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 9, 2007)

ProElite.com will be live streaming the undercard of EliteXC's February 10th fight for FREE... a first in MMA. Go to www.proelite.com  the undercard starts on February 10th at 7pm EST.


----------

